# Good Gaming Monitor?



## Amayerz (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning buying a good gaming monitor but I don't really know what makes a monitor good. 

I want a monitor that is perfect for gaming, with no delay (The controller movement is very sync with the monitor).

I only want to use it for gaming, and I heard that it is better to get 2ms response time than a 5ms, to help reduce the delay. I also heard that Hz can affect that, I want to know how many Hz is recommended for gaming.

If there are any other specifications for a good monitor: ex: contrast ratio, etc. Please tell me so I can look for the best monitor.

Here are a few good ones I found on newegg (canada)
Newegg.ca - Recertified: HANNspree HF257HPB Black 25" 2ms GTG HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 Dynamic X-contrast 15,000:1 (800:1) Built-in Speakers - This one seems very good to me. but idk. 

Newegg.ca - ASUS VH226H Black 21.5" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen 16:9 Full HD 1080P LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 1000:1 (ASCR 12000 : 1) Built in Speakers
Newegg.ca - Asus VE248H Black 24" 1920X1080 2ms Full HD HDMI LED Backlight LCD Monitor w/Speakers 250 cd/m2 10,000,000:1
Newegg.ca - Acer V243HAJbd Black 24" 2ms(GTG) Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 ACM 80000:1(1000:1)
Newegg.ca - ASUS VH236H Black 23" 2ms Full HD Widescreen LCD Monitor w/ Speakers 300 cd/m2 20000 :1 (ASCR)
Newegg.ca - Asus VH238H Black 23" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight LCD Monitor w/Speakers 250 cd/m2 ASCR 50,000,000:1
Newegg.ca - ASUS VS Series VS238H-P Black 23" 2ms HDMI LED Backlight Widescreen LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 50,000,000:1
Newegg.ca - ASUS VS Series VS247H-P Black 23.6" 2ms LED Backlight Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 50000000:1 (ASCR)
Newegg.ca - ASUS VE247H Black 23.6" 2ms Full HD HDMI LED BackLight LCD Monitor w/Speakers 300 cd/m2 10,000,000:1 (ASCR)
Newegg.ca - ASUS VW246H Glossy Black 24" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 ASCR 20000:1 (1000:1) Built-in Speakers
Newegg.ca - ASUS VS248H-P Black 24" 2ms HDMI LED Backlight Widescreen LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 ASCR 50,000,000:1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In this price category the VS248H-P or the VS238H-P would be my choice the 2ms vs 5ms gray to gray(GTG) change rate does not make a big difference on most monitors as colors other gray change at slower rates.


----------

